# Correcting a pax that is misinformed



## ramesses.85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a nice long 20 mile drive yesterday. Very friendly women going for a night out. I accdently missed a turn that took me a few miles out of my way but ended the ride early to not cost them more money. They were very nice about it since they were distracting me a little. As they were leaving I overherd one of them say she left me a tip in the app. Thats impossible because we all know Uber is not about that lifestyle. I then politely informed her that Uber misinformes their passengers and a driver can only recieve tips in cash, not through the app. She was a little confused because she had believed the entire time the tip is included. One of them then handed me a $5. I said thank you and drove off. I'm not to sure how it all affected my rating. Do you think drivers should correct a pax about tipping if they don't know how it really works. Sometimes a pax askes me how they can leave me a tip but this was a situation where I over herd her talking with her friends and chimed in. Just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I would only correct her if she was talking to me but I def wouldn't have chimed into their conversation. It kind of embarrasses the pax to correct her in front of others unless she asked for clarification. I have pax who talk non sense all the time about what they think they know about Uber but unless they ask my input, I keep driving acting like I don't hear them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes I had 2 women and a man discussing vaginal quiffing on a 30 minute ride,besides smiling and an occasional escaped laugh, I only added input when questioned.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Darrell said:


> I would only correct her if she was talking to me but I def wouldn't have chimed into their conversation. It kind of embarrasses the pax to correct her in front of others unless she asked for clarification. I have pax who talk non sense all the time about what they think they know about Uber but unless they ask my input, I keep driving acting like I don't hear them.


I'm only a fly on the wall unless they ask me or talk to me directly. I hear lots of things and they go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## ramesses.85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Great advise.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I received one tip from someone who understands how hard it is to do thing s like this to survive. $5.00. Everyone else has either never tipped, or acted really confused about how the app works, and asked questions like," Could they give me extra money so they can get a burger while we go to their destination and........." to which I usually reply, "No no it charges you by time, any tip you might like to give me at the end is up to you, but you don't have to." Ok seriously I worked some low paying jobs before, and we didn't always get tipped by customers and we would complain. Or, "The tip was less then 15% and how dare they tip us less then......"

Tipping is gratuity, my old school ca$h grandpa always tipped anyone who"Did a good job." So do I at times when I go places. But you know I might not tip everybody for doing a good job, because I'd go broke from the door of the car to my hotel room each day, tipping everyone when i'm somewhere. So when it comes over me I tip. I don't get mad when people don't tip, it's nice when they do, but I don't count on it.


----------

